# stolen ski equipment



## gmcunni (Mar 13, 2009)

oh the irony.....  today my ski lock got stolen! :-o


had to be my fault, i must have forgotten to spin the numbers when i left the lock attached to a rack at the base of the mountain when i went out to ski. 

but seriously, who goes up to a lock on a rack to check if it was left unlocked? WTF!:angry:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

check out rei, they have 3 retractable lock for under $10 right now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> oh the irony.....  Today my ski lock got stolen! :-o
> 
> 
> had to be my fault, i must have forgotten to spin the numbers when i left the lock attached to a rack at the base of the mountain when i went out to ski.
> ...



lmbfao!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you report it?:smile:


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 13, 2009)

That's why I always put a lock on my ski lock.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

I split my lock between two different racks and hope that nobody figures me out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I split my lock between two different racks and hope that nobody figures me out.



LMFAO :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> LMFAO :lol:


yes, I crack my self up also.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you check the "lost & found". Maybe someone turned it in.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2010)

ok, this is just sad. in all my years of skiing i've never had my skis or poles stolen. Yet today i had MY SECOND LOCK stolen :blink:  WTF

i could swear i learned my lesson the last time and i always spin the numbers when i leave the thing attached to the rack while i'm skiing but really, even if i forgot. what are the odds that 

A. people actually check the locks sitting there to see if they're open
B. it happened to me twice!





gmcunni said:


> oh the irony.....  today my ski lock got stolen! :-o
> 
> 
> had to be my fault, i must have forgotten to spin the numbers when i left the lock attached to a rack at the base of the mountain when i went out to ski.
> ...


----------



## ClownSki (Dec 23, 2010)

you guys are concerned enough about skis being stolen that you get locks? 

damn, i must be very naive .


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2010)

ClownSki said:


> you guys are concerned enough about skis being stolen that you get locks?
> 
> damn, i must be very naive .



I think it depends somewhat on what gear you're on.  Most of the gear I use right now is pretty dated and low target.  Only thing I could see a thief targeting of mine is a set of Marker Dukes on one particular pair of skis.

That said, locks are so compact and easy to use now, it's of minimal hassle.  If for some odd reason someone walked off with my dated gear, it would cost me in the nieghborhood of $400 and potentially much more than that to replace what was stolen.

for that reason I tend to lock my gear up most of the time


----------



## severine (Dec 24, 2010)

We always recommend them, just in case. Stuff happens... better safe than sorry. 

Gary, sorry lock #2 was stolen. Maybe you should keep lock #3 in your pocket.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ok, this is just sad. in all my years of skiing i've never had my skis or poles stolen. Yet today i had MY SECOND LOCK stolen :blink:  WTF
> 
> i could swear i learned my lesson the last time and i always spin the numbers when i leave the thing attached to the rack while i'm skiing but really, even if i forgot. what are the odds that
> 
> ...



Damn!  Good thing they only cost $10. If I see one on sale somewhere, I'll post up a link.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 24, 2010)

severine said:


> Maybe you should keep lock #3 in your pocket.



i hate having stuff in my pockets.. jake carries his, i just made him lock mine up too :-D



RootDKJ said:


> Damn!  Good thing they only cost $10. If I see one on sale somewhere, I'll post up a link.


 i should check Costco and buy them in bulk


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2010)

ClownSki said:


> you guys are concerned enough about skis being stolen that you get locks?
> 
> damn, i must be very naive .


Yes. At Blue Mountain, they have had problems with equipment thefts in the past so now they offer a free ski check. 

If I'm anywhere else, I lock up my skis, even if I'm just running in for 5 minutes.  I'd be pissed as hell  if my Hot Rods were 
stolen. You really can never be too safe.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 24, 2010)

10 points for Blue! :beer:


----------



## Bobt2ski (Dec 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ok, this is just sad. in all my years of skiing i've never had my skis or poles stolen. Yet today i had MY SECOND LOCK stolen :blink:  WTF
> 
> i could swear i learned my lesson the last time and i always spin the numbers when i leave the thing attached to the rack while i'm skiing but really, even if i forgot. what are the odds that
> 
> ...



Now you know what to ask for Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I've got a question as how you guys lock your skis to the racks? I have a small retractable cable lock but the cable length isn't long enough to go through the back binding brake mount and up to the rack. My only option is to turn the skis over so they're resting on their tips then the back binding is close enough to the rack to lock it. It looks kinda weird.
Are there longer versions of the retractable cable locks out there? Or do you lock the skis to the ends of the racks where there are down tubes but no rests?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 24, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I've got a question as how you guys lock your skis to the racks? I have a small retractable cable lock but the cable length isn't long enough to go through the back binding brake mount and up to the rack. My only option is to turn the skis over so they're resting on their tips then the back binding is close enough to the rack to lock it. It looks kinda weird.
> Are there longer versions of the retractable cable locks out there? Or do you lock the skis to the ends of the racks where there are down tubes but no rests?



90% of the time i find a spot at the end of a rack and there is a side pole to attach to. i've heard there are longer cables but i've never found one in the "cheap" price category.  i often ski with another person so when i can't get an end spot we just lock the skis together. they are still stealable but still less convenient than grabbing the next pair over that isn't locked to another set.


----------



## severine (Dec 24, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I've got a question as how you guys lock your skis to the racks? I have a small retractable cable lock but the cable length isn't long enough to go through the back binding brake mount and up to the rack. My only option is to turn the skis over so they're resting on their tips then the back binding is close enough to the rack to lock it. It looks kinda weird.
> Are there longer versions of the retractable cable locks out there? Or do you lock the skis to the ends of the racks where there are down tubes but no rests?



I flip upside down.


----------



## Sotto (Dec 24, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I've got a question as how you guys lock your skis to the racks? I have a small retractable cable lock but the cable length isn't long enough to go through the back binding brake mount and up to the rack. My only option is to turn the skis over so they're resting on their tips then the back binding is close enough to the rack to lock it. It looks kinda weird.
> Are there longer versions of the retractable cable locks out there? Or do you lock the skis to the ends of the racks where there are down tubes but no rests?



I always try and find the end of a rack to lock too. I also carry one of these: http://www.skikey.com/ Some areas have the racks, and its a simple system.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I've got a question as how you guys lock your skis to the racks? I have a small retractable cable lock but the cable length isn't long enough to go through the back binding brake mount and up to the rack. My only option is to turn the skis over so they're resting on their tips then the back binding is close enough to the rack to lock it. It looks kinda weird.
> Are there longer versions of the retractable cable locks out there? Or do you lock the skis to the ends of the racks where there are down tubes but no rests?


I also invert my skis (tips down) if I'm using my retractable lock. Who cares what your skis look like in the rack?  When ever I see a pair of "upside down" sticks in a rack, I think to my self "well there's a smart person".


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> ok, this is just sad. in all my years of skiing i've never had my skis or poles stolen. Yet today i had MY SECOND LOCK stolen :blink:  WTF
> 
> i could swear i learned my lesson the last time and i always spin the numbers when i leave the thing attached to the rack while i'm skiing but really, even if i forgot. what are the odds that
> 
> ...



I think someone is targeting you.


----------



## planb420 (Dec 25, 2010)

I know this may be a bit pricey for some but this lock has worked GREAT for me and the retractable leash part is about 3 1/2 - 4 ft long, and the alarm feature kicks ass. Spending 50 bucks to protect well over 400 dollars in board and over 250 dollars in bindings seems well worth it to me!!!!!
http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.aspx?sku=PA400U


----------

